# Sacramento "Music Matters" @ Paradyme THURS DEC 8th



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Music Matters special at Paradyme Sound & Vision | Paradyme Sound and Vision

just saw this off one of the computer blogs I frequent, some of your NORCAL folks might be interested, 

especially for the sound truck they are bringing



> *A special Evening of presentation devoted exclusively to the reproduction of music with emphasis on Computer Audio*
> 
> *RSVP-Registration*
> 
> ...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy hell!! This would be awesome to attend! So it only makes sense that I have a 6am flight out of Sacramento that morning for work.


----------

